# Pregnant Shrimp 56K :(



## fishymatty (Feb 25, 2007)

I just ordered my canon EOS XTi digital and a 28-90mm macro lens so I can start getting some good close ups like you. My photography background is more large scale stuff so this will be a learning experience for me but you are a true inspiration. Awesome pics.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Both your photography and shrimp are beautiful!


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

Your photography skills are awesome. What's the scientific name of that green shrimp?


----------



## Sowilu (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow that is amazing!!! You can see their eyes and you can also count the eggs!!! They looks so gorgeous with bellies full of eggs. 

*Red shrimp having green eggs* :eek5:


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

PasD said:


> Your photography skills are awesome. What's the scientific name of that green shrimp?


That is actually a very good question. The Green Shrimp is a very confusing shrimp as there are many different varieties of green shrimp that are not the same. There is the Caridina sp. babaulti that can vary in color but is more of a pale lime green, then there are other shrimp that are labeled as green shrimp but are really not always green, then there is the Dark Green Shrimp which is the one I have and in the picture.

Unfortunately there is even more confusion as the actual scientific name for the Green Shrimp. Right now it is labeled as Caridina sp. green. However, several breeders believe, including myself, that the Dark Green shrimp is in fact a completely different genus and is not Caridina or Neocaridina. I agree with this because careful inspection of the green shrimp shows no similarities to either Cari or Neo. Unfortunately I am not a geneticist/scientist and cannot really get into detail. I may start learning how to do identify and label though.

So the short answer is... *Caridina sp. green*

-Ryan


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Blue Pearl Shrimp


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up. I've seen it for sale a few times but was trying to figure out whether it was a caridinia or neocaridinia. I've got a tank full of cherries, and I didn't want anything to cross with them.


----------



## ebichu (Mar 22, 2007)

Magnificent shots mate.

Your last 3 shots, the close up of the eggs, how far away were your from the tank ?

Thanks


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

Fantastic!,
thank you for sharing.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

ebichu said:


> Magnificent shots mate.
> 
> Your last 3 shots, the close up of the eggs, how far away were your from the tank ?
> 
> Thanks


I was very close. About a foot away. The shrimps are about 1" max in size. I don't even want to guess at how small the eggs are. You have to have very good nearsighted vision to even see the eyes on the eggs of the Snowball just to give a comparison. 

Being ultra close is really hard. The slightest movement by either you or the shrimp will produce a crap shot. Out of 200+ shots you will manage to get one or two of these pics. Its a LOT of patience.



Subotaj said:


> Fantastic!,
> thank you for sharing.


Your welcome  Thanks for the compliments. Wonderful albino discus in your avatar. Is that yours, or a pic of the one from that contest?



PasD said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I've seen it for sale a few times but was trying to figure out whether it was a caridinia or neocaridinia. I've got a tank full of cherries, and I didn't want anything to cross with them.


Knowing the scientific names of the shrimp you plan to purchase is the most important thing. If you have Red Cherry Shrimp then you know it is a Neocaridina. Any other Neocaridina cannot be put in the same tank. If you put another strain into the same tank then you will produce "muts", which look nothing like the parents and are very ugly.


----------



## caoboy (Apr 22, 2007)

that blue pearl is beautiful...


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

> Wonderful albino discus in your avatar. Is that yours, or a pic of the one from that contest?


a pic of the one from that contest in Germany that took 3rd place


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Subotaj said:


> a pic of the one from that contest in Germany that took 3rd place


It is a gorgeous discus. Majestic looking...

-Ryan


----------



## ebichu (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I too got Canon 100mm macro lens, but never been able to get a shot up close like that.

I guess patience is the key


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

ebichu said:


> Thanks for the reply. I too got Canon 100mm macro lens, but never been able to get a shot up close like that.
> 
> I guess patience is the key


Yes it is a lot of patience. Plus I do not use a tripod, no use in using one, the shrimps move too much. The camera with the lens is heavy. 

I have sat and taken over 100 pictures of shrimp in one sitting just to erase them all because they are no good.

These things are a pain to shoot, but the payoff is when you get that good shot.

-Ryan


----------

